# Overseer



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Does it bother you that the title of this forum is "Overseers"?


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

Not really. Just reminds that SJs are slave drivers of society.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

No.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

No, it gives me an unwarranted sense of authority.


----------

